# welcome-file *.do



## DreamArtist (21. Jun 2005)

Hallo, ich verwende Struts und möchte als welcome file eine .do Seite angeben.
Nur sobald ich dann mein Projekt öffne wird mir das Projektverzeichnis angezeigt!
Wie kann man wenn man Struts verwendet dies schon ab der Startseite machen?

*Ausschnitt aus web.xml*


```
<servlet-mapping>
<servlet-name>controller</servlet-name> 
<url-pattern>*.do</url-pattern> 
</servlet-mapping>
 
<welcome-file-list> 
<welcome-file>seite.do</welcome-file> 
<!--
	Würde funktionieren wenn ich nicht auf eine Bean zugreifen würde.
	<welcome-file>seite.jsp</welcome-file> 
-->
</welcome-file-list>
```

*Ausschnitt aus struts-config.xml*


```
<action path="/seite" forward="/seite.jsp" name="FussForm" scope="session" />
```

Gebe ich als welcome-file direkt seite.jsp an funktioniert es.
Ab der Startseite funktioniert das Mapping mit *.do wie gewohnt.

Wie kann ich nun eine .do Seite als Startseite festlegen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Jun 2005)

hm..vll. so:

<welcome-file>/seite.do</welcome-file>

Ansonsten verweist du eben auf ne jsp und machst darin nen direkten forward


----------



## DreamArtist (21. Jun 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <welcome-file>/seite.do</welcome-file>
> 
> Ansonsten verweist du eben auf ne jsp und machst darin nen direkten forward



Habe ich schon versucht mit /seite.do.
Geht nicht.
Und eine Umleitung ist ja wohl nicht die schönste Lösung.

Struts wird ja wohl irgendwie ein welcome-file aufrufen können was über den Controller gehandelt wird.


----------



## daLenz (21. Jun 2005)

hey,

das problem ist, dass so die web.xml versucht eine action zu laden, bevor der server überhaupt in der lage ist, eine action zu  behandeln...(bzw. etwas von struts "kennt")

...meines wissens wäre die einzige möglichkeit eine index.jsp aufzurufen, die zu index.do weiterleitet...

greetz


----------



## odysseus (5. Jul 2005)

die Lösung mit index.jsp und direktem forward auf ***.do ist die Lösung die Struts selber vorschlägt.

Ich finde nichts unschön daran.


----------

